# Huge Michigan Tom Shot With A Bow



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out the NEW Web Show on Pass-Through Productions. This week 2 prostaffers get a crack at a great tom with a bow and we follow two guys putting in some food plots! 100% Michigan all the time! passthroughproductions.com


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here is the show:


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

sweet


----------



## GregWhitetail (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for checking it out! New shows are posted every 2 weeks! All Michigan!


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice video! Its hard to believe that that tom got away. Looked like a good shot.


----------

